# Water Issues



## Lisa83081 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello! I'm new to the forum. I have had bettas before, but I am now living in a new city and am having issues with the water (I think). I bought a betta a week ago and he died this morning. When I took him back to the pet store, they told me I needed Betta Water Conditioner (which I have never heard of or used before and my bettas have lived up to three years!). Anyway, I got another betta and used the water conditioner, but now the new fish is acting a lot like the first fish. Am I doing something wrong? I live in Orlando and when I was in Portland, Oregon and Seattle, I never had any problems!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe it's the water tempriture, it is the end of winter, beggining of spring there isn't it? Betta's need warmer water around 80F. Or perhaps it's what you are feeding him? You need to feed them special betta food, and  frozen foods such as brine shrimp or blood worms help keep them regular. If you can't get hold of any of those try boiling a pea, peeling it and feeding bits of it to the betta. This will help with constipation. If this one dies too try totally disinfecting the tank, including the rocks and decorations and try again. I leave the water in my tanks after conditioning them for about an hour before I add my betta's back to it, I think this gives it time to do it's work properly. Good luck. I hope you have more luck this time. oh and try adding a little bit of salt to the water aswel, that will often cure most ailments but of course for anything more serious or sinister like tail rot you'll need some betta fix (medication for the water).

Good Luck


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

What does the "Betta Water Conditioner " say it does ? I'm not city water and I use Amquel in my water.


RC


----------

